# Beef Blood



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

I was reading a story where someone poured a couple cups of clabbered beef blood in the water before he put his chum in the water, and I was just wondering, where can you find that in Houston, and also, how do you keep it and use it? I mean, do you put it into cup sized containers and freeze it, and then take a few out and thaw them the day before you go fishing, or...?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Vinny said:


> I was reading a story where someone poured a couple cups of clabbered beef blood in the water before he put his chum in the water, and I was just wondering, where can you find that in Houston, and also, how do you keep it and use it? I mean, do you put it into cup sized containers and freeze it, and then take a few out and thaw them the day before you go fishing, or...?


Here is the way I saw it done and it worked better than any thing else I've seen tried.
One night back in the mid 70s, a couple of guys showed up at SLP fishing pier with a big cooler of frozen beef blood in 1 gal containers and a 12/0. They would take one container at a time out of the cooler and put a few small holes in it with a icepick, then hang it off the end of the Pier until it was used up. Then they would replace it with another gal of blood.
High tide was just before they started and it was one of those long slow tides that go all night. 
The sharks didn't start to really show up for a couple hours, but after that it was "fish on" **** near all the time for the rest of the night. There were a few times when there were 4 sharks on at one time. Which made for a very busy night, there were less than a dozen people on the pier that night.
The biggest thing that I remember anyone catching that night was over 10ft. There were several over 8ft. I lost count of how many smaller sharks were caught, but I do remember getting my jigmaster spooled 3 times that night. My best shark for the night was just over 6ft. I have never saw shark fishing as good as it was that night, before or since. I always thought it was a shame that there was only one really big rig on the pier that night.
The reason I think this worked so well that night is because there was water moving out of the pass, going offshore all night long. That chum line had to be several miles long by daylight.
I don't think you would ever get the same results off the beach, because there just isn't the volume of water being pushed offshore like you get through a pass.
A slaughter house would be the place get the beef blood, and if anyone wants to try it again, I'm game.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Vinny,

I'm no expert here, but from what I've read and seen - chumming doesn't work particularly well in the surf. I've tried freezing chum and attaching it to my leader to help attract sharks - and have had no success with it. In fact the chum rig tends to muck up the fishing line. Also, with throwing blood out into the water there's no saying it will pull a shark towards your bait - not to mention I always run over in my mind that I'm now wading in water that I've just chummed. (Think of the headlines.) I think your time is better spent on bait and bait placement. (Finding good bait, finding a good cut, finding the right side of the sandbar where the sharks are. That's just my two cents. I'm no expert and I am assuming you are fishing the surf.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

With a strong current and out going tide I dont think it would be too bad an idea at all.Freeze a cinderblock into a 5 gallon bucket of blood.dump it in the 3rd gut.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Better check the regulations before trying the blood. I seem to remember that either beef, or sheep blood is not legal to use in coastal waters.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey y'all,

A lot of great info. I won't be in the surf, I will be in a boat, prabably at or near the Galveston jetties. I think there is supposed to be an outgoing tide tomorrow from about 6 pm to midnight, but I don't know if I will be able to go tomorrow. I would have never thought about the legal aspect - that is a good point. I will see if I can find that in the TPWD booklet. 

OK, next question - I have seen several people say to go to slaughterhouses for blood, but I don't know where any are. Are there any around Houston? Thanks.


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

there is a pig slaughter house on spring-cypress just west of kuykendahl

justin


----------



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

Would chicken blood be any good?


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

There is a place out in Brookshire (yes its a ways) but a buddy and I went there and got a tone of blood. We then put into zip-lock baggies and froze it until we needed it. The funny thing was when we walked into the place and asked for a couple of gallons of blood, all the people in the front all turned and looked at us, then we were like..ITS FOR FISHING!!!


----------



## bigreave (Aug 28, 2004)

where at in brookshire


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

I think its *J & J Packing Co Inc*, give em a call and Im sure theyll steer (ha-ha-get it?) you in the right direction. It was a couple of years ago since Ive been there so I cant exactly remember off hand. Phone # is below.

*(281) 375-6060*


----------



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

Brady Bunch,

That is very cool - thanks a lot. Yes, I can also imagine them looking at me kind of funny when I go in there asking for blood. That is funny.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

One of my buddies gets a cooler full of pigs blood before he goes out to the jetties for drifting for sharks. We then throw some Sardines in the chum line to get a little extra scent going.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone,
Just to let you all know, I did speak to a pig slaughterhouse north of Houston in Spring, and they do actually sell blood, if anyone is interested. The only problem was that the lady quoted me a price of $12.00 per gallon, which was way too rich for my blood! (No pun intended Anyway, I thanked the lady for her time and decided to try to find blood elsewhere. I am going to give the guys in Brookshire a shot with the beef blood. If anyone knows of any other sources, it would be mucho appreciado!

Thanks for all the help I get from all of you guys. 

Vincent


----------



## Sniper (Aug 23, 2004)

You also might try deer blood. I tried it several years ago by freezing it in a gallon baggie with wheel weights in the bottom.

Sniper


----------



## texan52 (Sep 7, 2004)

There used to a slaughter house in Highlands called Fabian's and one in Baytown called Goin's. I know there is one in Moss Hill on hwy 105 headed to Beaumont. Hope this helps.


----------

